# Making a Wattle Raised Bed out of trimmed shrubs and tree whips



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

I had planned to buy cedar planks to construct raised beds in my large veggie garden, but the initial expense of the boards on top of soil amendments is prohibitive, at least for now. Meanwhile, the area that we've fenced off for the garden is full of bermuda grass (ugh, been tilling and weeding sections for months, but I am resisting the use of grass killer--now I know why they call this region of southern Alabama "the Wiregrass") so that is why I plan to dig it in, lay down cardboard, and then replace some sifted soil with Black Kow, peat moss, compost, etc. to make up the raised beds.) So after some research, I decided to try making wattle raised beds, instead. We have a huge supply of brush that needs to be cleared towards the back of the homestead, anyway. Hopefully, it will look something like this:








(Photo from Home Guides.)
Has anyone done this? Any tricks or tips I should consider? I'm starting the project tomorrow, and will post progress.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is brilliant.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Four considerations:

How will you make it waterproof enough? So the nutrients won't leech out, and so it won't have to be watered constantly to replace moisture.

How long do you want to use it? So the wattle won't rot away too early.

Will any of the brush in the wattle re-sprout?

How will you keep out the Bermudagrass rhizomes once they find an opening, or when the cardboard decomposes?

Just some thoughts....

geo


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

geo in mi said:


> Four considerations:
> 
> How will you make it waterproof enough? So the nutrients won't leech out, and so it won't have to be watered constantly to replace moisture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ThistleMary said:


> been tilling


Every little piece of Bermuda Grass root can propagate on it's own.

In fact, it's often planted by tilling in "sprigs", which are nothing more than chopped up bits of turf.

It has be be killed *before* tilling, and it's better to remove and burn as much as possible before tilling.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Those things are cool looking. Bit of labor and I'd think that you'd need fairly straight sticks, depending on bed size. As far as the soil drying out, I don't think it would be too much of a problem. I've built compost piles using old 3 inch oak fence posts crib stacked which means 3 inch gaps and only a few inches around the sides dried out. Soil will fall out as my compost did once it broke down. To fix that, I started putting leaves around the edges as I built the pile and that fixed it as the whole leaves won't break down that quick. Plastic sheeting would really seal it as would burlap or multiple layers of card board. None of it is going to last all that long, even cedar although that would last longer. The heart wood(red) lasts a long time but the sap wood(white) goes quick. Cedar would last some years though.

I've thought about casting my own thin concrete panels with something cast in them to attach the panels to one another and that you could pound some rebar through into the ground to hold them in place. They make those concrete molds for sidewalks that have a stone pattern. That would look cool _and _last forever but would take some work and one would have to have some mechanical/building abilities to do it.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Every little piece of Bermuda Grass root can propagate on it's own.
> 
> In fact, it's often planted by tilling in "sprigs", which are nothing more than chopped up bits of turf.
> 
> It has be be killed *before* tilling, and it's better to remove and burn as much as possible before tilling.


Well dang, that explains why I'm still getting the grass. I was thinking of getting one of those torch weeders, and that sort of clinches it. I guess I'll torch it first, then till again, then dig and sift into the wheelbarrow, where I'll mix with amendments before replacing it into the raised beds. I've got asparagus crowns and strawberry starts coming in mid-February, so I've got about a month to get the beds ready.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You do realize Bermuda grass roots can go feet deep in the soil? Torching won't work on Bermuda. I used to torch weeds. Doesn't kill the deep roots. 

Wattle is nice - for fences. The time and energy you'll put in to build one raised bed will not be worth it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I want the aesthetics of the wattle, it’s worth it to me.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I am jealous, I've wanted to do those types of raised beds for years. Unfortunately, the desert I live in doesn't provide much in the way of usable material (why does everything I *could* use have to have thorns?!). 

Having read all of the negatives people think could happen, I just keep thinking, why not try it? Your major "cost" is going to be in labor, and if it doesn't work out, you've learned something and can replace the outer edges with better/sturdier/whatever material. If it does work out, you have beautiful raised beds at very little cost.

Do it! At least on a trial bed or two...and post pictures!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty.

Good luck.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

OK I've made some progress. It's slower than I'd hoped (of course, it always is). But I got some brush cut and started working on the beds. For the strawberry patch, it's going to be about 4' wide by about 18' long. I took these photos this morning...

Below, I made a frame of 1/2" hardware cloth to fit over the wheelbarrow, and used it to sift dirt from the bed area. This actually worked really well... I had tilled this area in the fall and covered it with cardboard, and when I shoveled out four or five shovels full and then just kind of pushed it through the hardware cloth with gloves, the good soil went through and the roots stayed up. Easy peasy. Tomorrow I should be able to finish sifting the strawberry bed; I've got it on a tarp now and will mix it with Black Kow and peat moss before shoveling it back into the area for the bed.










I'm not sure how to upload images on the forum, so bear with me if I have to try this a few times.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Above, you see the early stages of the berry patch. On the left, my guinea atrium 

I'll be starting the wattling for the raised beds in a couple of days and will post that progress. I am happy to report that most if not all of the roots/rhizomes are within the top six inches of soil. So hopefully digging out, sifting, and replacing will eliminate most of the grass problem.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good prep. Labor intensive yes, but if your making progress and having fun, that's a big plus. Can you see the pies?

It looks like a focused fun happy clean work space.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! It is certainly labor intensive, but it is fun. LOL. I'm crazy.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

In the wagon, the stakes that will be the foundation for the wattle bed. Or, if an invasion of vampires strikes the area, I will be prepared.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

And the stakes are in. We're getting some rain, so I've covered up the soil on the tarp and it will probably be a couple of days before I have much more progress. But here is the bed so far:


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about placing some cardboard on the outside of these stakes in order to hopefully keep out grass. It would only be about 6" panels. I know it won't last forever, maybe a year or two. But at least those first couple of years will be more productive. OK, no cost because I have the cardboard (thank you, Dollar General!!!) so will do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would put cardboard on the inside of the wattle walls.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

True, I plan to put cardboard on the inside, also. I just meant a short strip of cardboard on the outside (wouldn't show). But maybe not. Anyway, we got some more brush cut, and here's my early attempt at wattling. Have learned some things: only use green brush, not stuff that's been sitting on the ground for a month or more; and start with an odd number of stakes (oops) not an even number, or you won't end with a perfect inside/outside blending. Oh well.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm rooting for you! Really enjoying the pictures as you go


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! Today's progress...








So another thing I've realized is there is really no right or wrong way to do this. It's surprisingly strong with the interwoven branches, and sometimes the shape of the branch dictates which way to weave it. Stepping firmly on it here and there pushes it down and fills in gaps, and I will trim it up so it looks nice when I'm at the level I want.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Today I finished the wattling and my DH used his chainsaw to even up the stakes. I lined the sides (on the inside) with cardboard, put about a 2" layer of almost-finished compost (mostly from chicken litter and leaves) on the bottom, and have started adding back the original sifted soil mixed with some Black Kow and a little peat moss. So far so good...


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

That is turning out so cute - you guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You started. Success in assured. Fun and inspiring. Looking forward to seeing how your plantings respond to your special soil blend.


----------

